# LMAO thread!!!



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)

Post your funny ass shit here yo!!! If this doesn't make you LOL... you need professional help, or better meds!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I know these are old, but they made me laugh. The guy screwing over his girlfriend is classic.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

An oldie, but a goodie. Probably the reactions from the news crew is what makes it so funny.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)

Love it, keep em' comin guys hahaha LMAO


----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)

WTF...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Where do I sign up for professional help or better meds?


----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)

butterknucket said:


>


Sccchhhizzzerrr!!!


----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)

adcandour said:


> I know these are old, but they made me laugh. The guy screwing over his girlfriend is classic.


Nearly choked on my coffee from laughter, thanks-a-lot!!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There is a BBC TV show call,.. The Science of Stupid. Here is the first episode...


----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)

jdto said:


> Where do I sign up for professional help or better meds?


I'm sure there's a psychologist gear nut lurking somewhere on here who could hook you up haha!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The shampoo one was good.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

DVDA said:


> Post your funny ass shit here yo!!! If this doesn't make you LOL... you need professional help, or better meds!!!


aside from noticing that about a quarter of those fails i have experienced personally, i am wondering about the lady with the carrot cake. they showed her twice. but where did those 2nd pair of hands come from?


----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)

I think the waitress wiped out haha!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=221634125082212


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I know this might be a sensitive topic for some, but the absurdity of the scene is comedic.
Toronto chef butchers, eats deer leg in front of animal rights protesters outside his restaurant


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2018)

Stuff like that always reminds me of this scene.


----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)

Diablo said:


> I know this might be a sensitive topic for some, but the absurdity of the scene is comedic.
> Toronto chef butchers, eats deer leg in front of animal rights protesters outside his restaurant


That's awesome, nothing like free advertising lmao.

“It’s his restaurant he can do what he wants, really,” Sgt. Philip Townley said.

Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

What did the monkey say when it got its tail stuck in a lawn mower?

It won't be long now.


----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## DVDA (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The backpack one seems fake. They all start the same way and run at the same point.


----------

